# Southern Monkey Video clip.



## Black Tiger Fist (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Everyone,


I just thought i'd put this clip up for you guy's/Gal's to see.

This is a vid of one of my old sifu/sihing doing a form from our Cheung Kune Pai (Southern Tai Tzu's Chang Chuan) 

Enjoy!

http://home.earthlink.net/~sifuabel/concretemonkey.wmv


jeff


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 29, 2004)

Black Tiger Fist said:
			
		

> This is a vid of one of my old sifu/sihing doing a form from our Cheung Kune Pai (Southern Tai Tzu's Chang Chuan)


 Good clip, looks pretty good. So is that your sifu or sihing?

 7sm


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Dec 2, 2004)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Good clip, looks pretty good. So is that your sifu or sihing?
> 
> 7sm


He's actually my sihing if you look at it because his sifu was my sifu as well, but he was bestowed the title of sifu before i started at the school ,so i call him sifu.

yeah, he'd kick my butt with it all the time.

His power and speed is amazing ,i could never hit him when we sparred.:mp5: 

Then i learned that knowing some monkey helps you very well when fighting against a monkey stylist ,otherwise it's a very confusing style to fight against.

UNPREDICTABLE!!

is the right word for monkey style.

jeff


----------



## archmagician (Dec 9, 2004)

That was a great clip. He obviously has a lot of skill.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Dec 9, 2004)

Very cool. He's quite impressive.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2005)

Cool indeed. Are you learning that form?

What's different between southern and morthern monkey?


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Mar 31, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Cool indeed. Are you learning that form?
> 
> What's different between southern and morthern monkey?


 
Nah, i'm no longer even training there anymore ,but we do also have monkey in black tiger.


jeff


----------



## Tony (Apr 10, 2005)

Amazing! I wisah i could do that butterfly kick and the kip up!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2005)

Yeah, the kip is _much_ harder than it looks.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Apr 10, 2005)

Kewl!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Apr 11, 2005)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Kewl! Thanks for posting.


 
NO PROBLEM!:ultracool 


jeff


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice clip Tiger fist.

I have a question, does anyone have an idea about how to use such moves for fighting?, I mean were these moves made for show or it was established for self defence in the first place?. Is there any video that shows the southern monkey style in action (in a fight).


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jan 24, 2006)

Black Tiger Fist said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone,
> 
> 
> I just thought i'd put this clip up for you guy's/Gal's to see.
> ...


 

I love this video.  I love this video.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 24, 2006)

That was cool and sweet!  Thanks.


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Jan 24, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> Nice clip Tiger fist.
> 
> I have a question, does anyone have an idea about how to use such moves for fighting?, I mean were these moves made for show or it was established for self defence in the first place?. Is there any video that shows the southern monkey style in action (in a fight).


 
I can very much vouch for the effectiveness of the techniques, don't confuse the movements with Wu Shu or Chop Suey movies.  The form was done at a tournament, so of course a lil more flash is needed, thus that stop and go type of movement.

Monkey is a very effective style of fighting, the basics themselves are very applicable.

jeff


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 25, 2006)

Black Tiger Fist said:
			
		

> I can very much vouch for the effectiveness of the techniques, don't confuse the movements with Wu Shu or Chop Suey movies. The form was done at a tournament, so of course a lil more flash is needed, thus that stop and go type of movement.
> 
> Monkey is a very effective style of fighting, the basics themselves are very applicable.
> 
> jeff


 
There is nothing wrong with the domonstration, the show was perfect.

Another question: is the southern monkey practised as a whole style ( I mean like Karate with many Kata and rankings) or it is a part of a whole style with other forms of fighting (I mean a specific form of a certain style)?.


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Jan 25, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> is the southern monkey practised as a whole style ( I mean like Karate with many Kata and rankings) or it is a part of a whole style with other forms of fighting (I mean a specific form of a certain style)?.


 
It's taught along side of another style which is Cheung Kune Pai (Southern Long Fist) but it's a stand alone system itself.  It has many sets and subsets.


jeff


----------

